# Egg Share Virgin - Please help!



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hiya girls,

I was wondering if any of you can help me?

Im currently im on a NHS waiting list for iui, but have been told by gynae that we may not be able to have iui when we reach the top of the list due to DH wrigglers.

This has made me look into egg sharing as not only can we not afford private ivf/icsi right now (im not prepared to wait 4 years on NHS) but i really like the thought of helping someone else.

The problem is that i need to know the in's and out's of everything to make a decision so... do any of you know..

1. how much i will have to pay tests wise before we know whether we can egg share?
2. i have pcos so does that mean more tests for me
3. do i just come out and ask my GP whether they cover the tests or is there some other way to go about it.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks girls
Nic


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Nic,

You will find that every clinic is very different when it comes to egg sharing, i can only tell you about the clinic i used (the lister in london)

All of our tests were free, and we didnt have to pay for the drugs either (the charges for these were dropped just before we started our treatment, most clinics still charge for the drugs) We had asked my gp if he could fund the drugs for us but he said he couldnt   All we paid for was a hfea licence (which you have to pay regardless of where you egg share) and this cost £103.

I am not sure how having pcos affects egg sharing, you would have to look into that.

Because our clinic was a long way from home, our gp agreed to do most of the tests for us. There were a few he couldnt do as the nhs wouldnt cover the cost. The best thing you can do is ring around all the clinics near to you and ask them to send you an info pack about their egg sharing programme. The hfea website has a list of all the clinics in the uk who have an egg sharing programme ( www.hfea.gov.uk )

Hope this helps, wishing you all the best,

L xx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Leanne,

Thanks for replying to my post. You have given me loads of info.

I am seriously thinking about this now and may even ask my GP before my gynae appt next week and talk about it then.

Thanks again
Nic
xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi Nic

We have been accepted to egg share and am just starting our first cycle.

We had to pay £150 consultation fee which covered all our bloods, info evening etc and £80 for a sperm analysis for dh. We had counselling which is free but compulsory if you are egg sharing.

when we got tha call to say everything had come back ok we had to go in and sign consent forms and pay for treatment £103 hfea fee and £750 for the cycle.

That was it AF started yesterday so we are finally on the ivf rollercoaster. 

Compared to paying for full ivf its nothing and the feeling i might help someone is priceless.

Good Luck


Sam


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for posting. It sounds quite simple doesnt it which is great so hopefully now i can start gathering the info.

It must be really exciting and nerve wracking starting your first ivf cycle. I hope everything goes brilliantly for you and of course you get your longed for BFP!

Ill keep my fingers crossed.

Take care
Nic
xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi we are going for our blood tests and consultation next week for egg-sharing. We are at care mcr it is costing £500 in total but if i want an anaesthetic in stead of sedation it will be an extra £160. Not sure about any more blood tests if you have pcos i know that your fsh has to be below 10 if that helps xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there like clare said its £500 but if your gp will prescribe your drugs then it is £150 im am also at care manchester 

Kerry x


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Thanks ever so much for replying. You have all given me some great advice. I will definately be looking into it and i will find out my FSH level at my appt next week so hopefully it will be less than 10.

Good luck to you all.
Take care
NIC
xxx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Nic

I'm egg sharing at The Lister as well, all our tests were free, however I had already paid privately for some of them before we found out about egg sharing!! If you need ICSI treatment you have to pay for that which is about £1000 and we need sperm retrieval as well £2000. The Lister say they have got hundreds of women waiting for eggs so as long as your tests are OK you can usually get started quite quickly!   One tip the biggest wait is the HIV test, you have to have one and the another one three months later, so that can hold things up?

I agree with you about the cost of fertility treatment, we couldn't afford it without egg sharing so I think its a fantastic idea personally, and I get to hopefully give someone else their dream to!!

I wish you loads and loads of luck with whatever you choose!!

Willow


----------



## dazzy2410 (May 31, 2005)

Hello al, am I the only male here, looking at egg sharing for my wife and I, looking at various clinics at present and have had varying answers, some only charge fee, others for drugs as well.

As for PCOS my wife also has this and the couple of clinics I have spokne to have confirmed its not an issue!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi there daz there is a few clinic that dont bother about pcos so sure you will find one as for the fees my clinic vary there prices mine is cheaper as my gp is paying for the drugs 

Kerry x


----------

